# Receiver Suggestion?



## jcop52 (Jan 9, 2011)

Hi guys, I recently purchased a set of 300W Pinnacle speakers http://www.radioshack.com/product/index.jsp?productId=4298996 and am trying to figure out a somewhat budget receiver to purchase that will make these sound best. Im new to this as I have always bought the out of the box home theater system. I might be in over my head but Its too late now lol.



Thanks for your help.


----------



## Dale Rasco (Apr 11, 2009)

What is your budget?


----------



## eugovector (Sep 4, 2006)

That is one crazy looking subwoofer.


----------



## Dale Rasco (Apr 11, 2009)

eugovector said:


> That is one crazy looking subwoofer.


+1 Marshall. didn't even look at the link until you pointed it out.


----------



## jcop52 (Jan 9, 2011)

Id like to be around 350 at the most if I could. 

thanks!


----------



## Dale Rasco (Apr 11, 2009)

Then I would suggest the Onkyo TX-NR707 at Accessories4less.com. It sells currently for $349 for a reconditioned unit. By far the best deal on receiver of that calliber.


----------



## eugovector (Sep 4, 2006)

Ditto on the 707.


----------



## jcop52 (Jan 9, 2011)

Thanks guys!!! I'm going to look at that, and that would put out the right amount of wattage for those speakers?


----------



## Dale Rasco (Apr 11, 2009)

Yeah, they will be fine. The speaker output is in line with the reciever wattage. Good to go!


----------



## jcop52 (Jan 9, 2011)

Sweet. When I looked I saw the sr707 is that the one u meant?


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

jcop52 said:


> Sweet. When I looked I saw the sr707 is that the one u meant?


Hello,
It should show as TX-NR707 as opposed to SR707. The NR denotes Network Receiver and thus offers Internet Radio, and connections to the Music you have on your PC. In addition, Firmware Updates are available via Ethernet.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## eugovector (Sep 4, 2006)

Onkyo TX-SR707


----------



## Dale Rasco (Apr 11, 2009)

Yes, sorry about that. Mine is an Onkyo TX-NR3007 and for some reason when I type Onkyo, I can't help but type TX-NR right after it. :rolleyesno:


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Hello,
True that. It is with the 708 that the 700 Series switched over to NR status. For some reason, I temporally lost sight of that even though I have recommended this AVR countless times. 
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## Dale Rasco (Apr 11, 2009)

Jungle Jack said:


> Hello,
> True that. It is with the 708 that the 700 Series switched over to NR status. For some reason, I temporally lost sight of that even though I have recommended this AVR countless times.
> Cheers,
> JJ


That's funny JJ, we seem to have the same mental block.


----------



## jcop52 (Jan 9, 2011)

The only nr's I see are the 708 and 807 which are both 469. Would the SR not be as good of a choice?


----------



## Dale Rasco (Apr 11, 2009)

If you are willing to push the budget a bit, definitely go with the 807. I was suggesting the 707 because I wanted to keep within your budget.


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

jcop52 said:


> The only nr's I see are the 708 and 807 which are both 469. Would the SR not be as good of a choice?


Hello,
So long as 3D is not of interest to you, I would absolutely go with the 807. When I purchased my 3007, the 3008 had already been announced but I love my TV and am not interested in 3D. Having Internet Radio, Pandora, etc is something I find myself using all the time however.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## Rancho5 (Aug 20, 2009)

If you buy from A4L I would HIGHLY recommend purchasing the extended warranty. It is very reasonable and give an additional 2 years of coverage. That's three years total. I've used mine once already.


----------

